# 500 gallon plywood tank creation- must see



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

so here is something I just found on the internet. Makes me seriously consider doing one of these when I get the space. Considering the cost of big tanks might be economical. My 500g piece of furniture - MonsterFishKeepers.com
tHINK OF ALL THE ORCHIDS i COULD FIT INTO ONE OF THESE


----------



## milleryan46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ho-Ly CRAP!!! Amazingnessosity! That thing is amazing! Frogparty, you like orchids? My aunt has about 500 orchids in her backyard. She has transformed it into a jungle! It is so amazing! next time I go over to her hous I will have to ask her for a baby to put in one of my tanks.... Anyone have pictures of a vivarium with orchids? Sorry for hijacking BTW.

-Ryan


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

YEP- LOVE ORCHIDS. I am working on a viv as we speak with a bunch of different orchids. Dendrobium oligophyllum, bulbophyllum kalimpong, cirrhopetalum tingabarinum, oncidium croesus, masdevallia glowing embers is what ive got in it now. trying to fit bulbophyllum fascinator and wendlandii in there as well along with masdevallia herradre and sarcoglottis sceptrodes and maybe another unknown masdevallia and restrepia muscifera. 
I already use restrepia brachypus, pleurothallis allenii and pleurothallis microphylla in vivs and they do awesome.
just to get back on track though
I am seriously considering one of these plywood tanks. an all glass or acrylic tank of that size would cost thousands of dollars, and if I am just going to cover the sides and back with a background anyway, then whats the point of all glass. Obviously is his end product is fish safe its got to be frog safe. And I wouldnt have to go so crazy with structural support if its not meant to hold all that water.


----------



## milleryan46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck paing for everything...

-Ryan


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

you should find the shark tank thats on there


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

yes that guy really out did himself! i am planning on doing a 6ft by 6ft (est...) in a corner of my finished basement.im a little scared of the whole plywood thing .....i dont want to take a chance of the thing leaking.i have been looking for a big curved peice of glass.i would like it to be a paludarium\rockwall\greatstuff. i want to make it last "forever"


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Melas is doing something like this in his basement. Check it out...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/33586-my-mini-zoo.html

Its looks really cool so far.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I have thought about making a wood tank a number of times, and even have a double pane sliding glass door I have been saving for just such a project. My wood working skills are no where close to those though. There is a good build journal on DB of a plywood tank, I will see if I can find the link.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> you should find the shark tank thats on there


sickening !


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Here it is

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...struction-journal-custom-viv-mayan-ruins.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

A member I haven't seen active in awhile, Mike (defaced), posted a construction journal of a whole plywood tank rack unit. 
I have a 8'x2'x3' plywood tank that is all sealed, just waiting for warmer weather so I can build a stand for it. It will most likely end up housing some form of obligate egg feeder.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

bussardnr said:


> you should find the shark tank thats on there


Building a 1700 gallon Shark Tank by black tip - MonsterFishKeepers.com
Inspiring


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW! It wouldn't have to be built so heavy duty, but a viv that large would be awesome.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

none of the pics are loading up for me! i wanna see... i wanna see


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I posted links to the site because there were lots of pics, click where it says " my 500 gal piece of furniture" in the first post


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i know the pics were not loading on the link, i think photoshop is down.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry i meant photobucket


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm having the same prob here Julio, I wanna see too! 

Ed


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks more like too many people were viewing. "Exceeded Bandwith"


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats why I love Webshots....No Bandwidth Limits


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

finally got to see them, great project!!


----------



## masonridesbmx (Jan 27, 2009)

AlexRible said:


> Building a 1700 gallon Shark Tank by black tip - MonsterFishKeepers.com
> Inspiring


holy crap he it swiming with them!


----------

